# What do you "hate" about mountain biking?



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

If you are on these forums chances are you love mountain biking. To you few things compare to feel of being out there tearing up the trails. This is already well known, but what I am wondering is what is your least favorite thing about your favorite hobby? Let's post what one main thing you dislike about mountain biking the most on here. You can say "hate" but chances are the problem is minor when you compare it to the benefits you receive from biking on your favorite trails. 

I'll go first. I "hate" that even with trails only 20-30 min from my house, it is still almost a half day endeavor to go biking with packing, driving, showering afterwards, etc etc. Well I don't really mind it, but I hate that it's really hard for a full time student and full time worker to find time to get out there on the trails, especially when I am pretty much always itching for another ride. 

What's your bane? Rant on!


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Press fit bottom brackets


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

doctadocta said:


> If you are on these forums chances are you love mountain biking. To you few things compare to feel of being out there tearing up the trails. This is already well known, but what I am wondering is what is your least favorite thing about your favorite hobby? Let's post what one main thing you dislike about mountain biking the most on here. You can say "hate" but chances are the problem is minor when you compare it to the benefits you receive from biking on your favorite trails.
> 
> I'll go first. I "hate" that even with trails only 20-30 min from my house, it is still almost a half day endeavor to go biking with packing, driving, showering afterwards, etc etc. Well I don't really mind it, but I hate that it's really hard for a full time student and full time worker to find time to get out there on the trails, especially when I am pretty much always itching for another ride.
> 
> What's your bane? Rant on!


Get a road bike and ride from your door step. Maybe not as fun as mtb, but way less of a production. I hear ya though...getting stuck in traffic coming home from an mtb ride is a bummer!


----------



## EvanWilliams1783 (Oct 11, 2011)

man I'm in the same boat 40 hour work week and school I get to go maybe twice a week. A few years ago I was going almost everyday.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

1) having only 2 trails to ride near me
2) how the weather can ruin a riding schedule for several days


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> Get a road bike and ride from your door step. Maybe not as fun as mtb, but way less of a production. I hear ya though...getting stuck in traffic coming home from an mtb ride is a bummer!


Yeah I have a road bike, and I sometimes bike to the nearest trail to me (8 miles to get there though burns a lot of energy and then I have to save 8 miles worth to make it back) so really it's no big deal lol Oh and traffic coming back kills me every time since I ride weekdays I end up coming back in heavy after work traffic.


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

sinfony78 said:


> 1) having only 2 trails to ride near me
> 2) how the weather can ruin a riding schedule for several days


Oh yeah the weather. Haven't been out in a month because my one free day a week has been rained out past few weeks. One of the days I got completely ready to ride, packed up, checked the weather several times on my phone, got in the car on the drive over to the trail it got cloudy. I get to the trail and it down pours extremely heavy rain. I check my phone again. "Current Weather - Partly Cloudy, no chance of rain". I no longer trust my phone for the weather.


----------



## BinaryBike (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not sure that the weather is something "about mountain biking" that you can hate. But I hate that it never rains and and for three moths of the year, it's so hot that riding is torture, even at 4 in the morning. (I lige in phoenix). But what I really hate is all the stupid stuff the industry tries to pass off as innovation. I love real innovation, but I hate the hokey stuff.


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

My primary recreational hobby for most of my life has been surfing, so when I got into mountain biking, I wasn't really expecting the following:

1. This sport/hobby is expensive
2. All the scrapes, bruises, cacti punctures, etc. 
3. Worrying about Rattlesnakes and Mountain Lions (although perhaps less worrisome than sharks)
4. Bikes require constant maintenance/repairs.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

The thing I hate the most is returning to the parking lot after the ride! You get that, "Awwww" feeling, like when the ride at the amusement park stops.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

abelfonseca said:


> Press fit bottom brackets


This. Just the stupid amount of new "standards" that have been coming out lately. 
Choices are good to a certain extent. But now we have different wheel sizes, axles widths and lengths, bottom bracket standards, centerlock and 6 bolt rotors, etc.

But hey, they gotta keep selling new stuff somehow.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Keeping up with my bike. I don't mind performing the maintenance, but purchasing the supplies and parts needed to keep my bikes running as smoothly as I require them to be is exhausting. I just spent $130 on tires...

Another would probably be the snobby elitists of the sport. You know, the ones that look down upon you at the trailhead. But theres always douchebags in every aspect of life...


----------



## Jeremy1983 (Feb 4, 2013)

abelfonseca said:


> Press fit bottom brackets


Yep, my bike is in the shop now for a press fit BB rebuild due to creaking.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate climbing, particularly longer, non-technical climbs that challenge my fitness but not my riding ability. I'm not very good at pacing myself yet, so I'll blow all my energy on that first climb and then be so worn out that I approach obstacles, turns, etc, lazily afterward.

I love short, technical climbs though.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

I actually thought of one that goes before my others....



....Strava

It has (and will continue) degraded our sport, whether by taking the fun out of riding, or by closing trails because people do not follow proper etiquette. Sure cyber racing is fun, especially immediately after cyber sex.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Ticks!

Picked up 7 already this year. I haven't found any repellent to be very effective (tried both picaridin and 100% DEET), though I've started using permethrin on my riding clothes to at least keep them from climbing into "inconvienient" locations. Seriously, I'm starting to consider shaving like a roadie.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

tangaroo said:


> Another would probably be the snobby elitists of the sport. You know, the ones that look down upon you at the trailhead. But theres always douchebags in every aspect of life...


I love the snobby elitists. It is so much fun to fly by them and see the look on their faces.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

Agree with the OP. When I first tried this sport in the late nineties I was living in Auckland and the trails were an hour or more driving away meaning one ride at the weekend became a half day expedition. Wasn't really my cup of tea.

Now I live in Taupo where there are an abundance of great trails only 10 minutes ride from my house. There are other great trails nearby where I will pack the bike on the car and drive to the trail but for the regular routine fitness/fresh air rides I just jump on the bike and go. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

That I cant do it more often. Live in the city and can only get out to ride trails 1-2 days a week but can ride my road bike every single day for errands or recreation. 

Also hate that as I've started riding more, I want more different kinds of bikes. Started with one singlespeed, ended with 4 different mountain bikes plus a cross bike which has knobbies on it half the year anyways. Girlfriend calls it GAS Gear Addiction Syndrome.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> That I cant do it more often. Live in the city and can only get out to ride trails 1-2 days a week but can ride my road bike every single day for errands or recreation.
> 
> Also hate that as I've started riding more, I want more different kinds of bikes. Started with one singlespeed, ended with 4 different mountain bikes plus a cross bike which has knobbies on it half the year anyways. *Girlfriend calls it GAS Gear Addiction Syndrome.*


I think the guys that frequent this forum would suffer GAS in any pursuit. Not just mountain biking. It's an obsessive compulsive mindset that makes us obsess about new/different equipment and money is the only limiting factor. I play golf and also obsess over golf equipment. But I have buddies that play golf and mountain bike and they don't think twice about their clubs or their bikes unless something breaks.

But each to their own. GAS is part of the fun IMHO.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

jjaguar said:


> Ticks!
> 
> Picked up 7 already this year. I haven't found any repellent to be very effective (tried both picaridin and 100% DEET), though I've started using permethrin on my riding clothes to at least keep them from climbing into "inconvienient" locations. Seriously, I'm starting to consider shaving like a roadie.


I trim my leg hairs with an electric beard trimmer just for this reason. Been doing this for 2 years now. Only had one tick in that time frame ad compared to having 8-10 or more per year.

Also maked injury cleanup much easier.

The thing I hate about mtb riding is climbs. Horrible climber but getting better.

Sent from my Secret Bunker using Smoke Signals 2


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Excessive drama, with people making a big deal out of small things.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't hate anything about MTB. Spills, cuts, and fractures will happen, it's part of the game but I do dislike to see people get seriously hurt. 

Had a friend last year do serious, serious damage to his wrist, hand, nerves, he is out of the sport and lost ROM in that hand for life. That truly is sad on different levels.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

OTB incidents. Bicycle repairs. Had I not just up and got a better bike 2 months in new to MTBing I might have never gotten a good oppurtunity to really get into it on the POS that kept breaking every time I went out.


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

Poison oak.


----------



## gunner66 (Mar 16, 2013)

People who b!tch about mountain biking.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awshucks said:


> OTB incidents. Bicycle repairs. Had I not just up and got a better bike 2 months in new to MTBing I might have never gotten a good oppurtunity to really get into it on the POS that kept breaking every time I went out.


I might have to agree with you slightly, yea they put a damper on riding, but repairs will happen if your not hyper vigilant about your maintenance regardless about the bike.

However, on that same note, what I hate the most are the snobs that think that unless you give up your first born to pay for the bike, it is not a real bike. If it was not for my used craigslist bought Walmart Mongoose, I may not have gotten back into riding at all. It is serving its purpose for now, and as soon as I can, I have a much better upgrade planned for its replacement.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

It is so easy to get out of shape so that a normal ride becomes painful.

Constant maintenance on the bike

Risk of getting seriously injured (dont mind minor injuries)


----------



## w1kk3d (Aug 10, 2012)

Not being able to ride all day, every day.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Trails not close enough to home to ride when i want.

And Damn weather not cooperating so trails are open when i can get to them.

Oh almost forgot I have GAS as well lol, I don't hate it but wife does.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

When I want to go for a ride, I hate having to drive to the trailhead, especially more than half an hour. 

I simply get "trail anxiety" and can't stand sitting inside a vehicle when all I want is an enjoyable trail ride. 

The only thing that's worse than that is having to drive back dirty and exhausted, that is torture.


----------



## KAriadne (Sep 14, 2011)

Poison ivy.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

The pain of getting back in riding form after a long winter, I wont ride a trainer so the first few weeks of spring are a pain but totally my fault, I have learned to live with it LOL.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

$$,$$$.$$


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Mtn-Rider said:


> When I want to go for a ride, I hate having to drive to the trailhead, especially more than half an hour.


Worse still is driving a long way only to find the trail is too steep or too technical to ride.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Worse still is driving a long way only to find the trail is too steep or too technical to ride.


HTFU.

My rule is that I should be riding longer than the time it takes to drive there and back. Especially true for out of town trips :thumbsup:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I wish nice bikes were less expensive but I still love riding my entry level hardtail!

Nothing else I can really think of, I absolutely love being out alone (or with friends) in nature.


----------



## Lorenzzo (Nov 15, 2012)

Here I am living in the land of biking, figuring I better learn how to take advantage of it. The first thread I check out I find someone I know who seems to have gone off the deep end. (Kiwi)


----------



## jacklikesbeans (Feb 18, 2011)

Spider webs stank


----------



## Newerthanu (Jul 31, 2012)

other than wrecking, love it!!!!!!!


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Bare in mind Ive only been around it for the last year....but

Demographics.

Was at a bike expo this week and wow what snobby people.
I think this has to do with the age group it attracts. MTB attracts the same age and ethnicity crowd A/V and HomeTheater does. You have to cut through alot of stuck up folks but luckily theres alot of very friendly and sociable people once you sift through them.

Its really does not seem to me a young hip diverse sport/hobby.


----------



## mrbike123 (May 2, 2013)

BinaryBike said:


> I'm not sure that the weather is something "about mountain biking" that you can hate. But I hate that it never rains and and for three moths of the year, it's so hot that riding is torture, even at 4 in the morning. (I lige in phoenix). But what I really hate is all the stupid stuff the industry tries to pass off as innovation. I love real innovation, but I hate the hokey stuff.


haha, your highest recorded temparuture is 96.5 f I live in queensland Australia and ous is 127.5, you've got it good mate.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

manmythlegend said:


> Bare in mind Ive only been around it for the last year....but
> 
> Demographics.
> 
> ...


Hmm maybe it's where you live, the nicest people I meet are MTBers, now roadies are where I find the snobbery. What you dont have a $12000 carbon 3 lbs bike ohh you so suck.
The way I see it is if you have a bike good for you, I don't care if its a 3 wheeled or what ever, at least they are out on it. On a side note I love my new Hope hubs, I don't have to yell "rider up" I just coast and the whizzzing lets them know I am coming its so awesome plus I love the sound .


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

fahza29er said:


> Hmm maybe it's where you live, the nicest people I meet are MTBers, now roadies are where I find the snobbery. What you dont have a $12000 carbon 3 lbs bike ohh you so suck.
> The way I see it is if you have a bike good for you, I don't care if its a 3 wheeled or what ever, at least they are out on it. On a side note I love my new Hope hubs, I don't have to yell "rider up" I just coast and the whizzzing lets them know I am coming its so awesome plus I love the sound .


I hope so. I know the expo was full of roadies so that didn't help lol. 
My experience is very limited so my opinion here is also limited in scope. 
These forums are active with some friendly people so that's good.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mrbike123 said:


> haha, your highest recorded temparuture is 96.5 f I live in queensland Australia and ous is 127.5, you've got it good mate.


Great reference you found for your data, lol. Guess you've never been to Phoenix. We have overnight low temps that rival 95 degrees F. in the heart of the city.

Anyway, nothing really comes to mind that I 'hate'. Guess I hate the way the mainstream populace truly thinks mtb'ing is more detrimental to the land than activities like horse back riding.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Being a slave to the weather and how it is perfectly horribly timed.

I've ranted about this in the Passion forum but I'll repeat it for anyone reading. After 6 years off the bike, I started riding again last October. Since I started riding, the weather in the Southeast has been amazingly consistent: 

Sunny and warm during the week.
Raining and cold on the weekends.

I work about 70 hours per week and travel extensively. It's goddam May in goddam Atlanta and it's 50 degrees and raining every goddam weekend!

/rant off


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

In case noone has mentioned it....I think my definitive answer is "the metric system"

Ive had to convert Grams to pounds and MM to inches more times in the last few months than I have since grade school. 

Im just glad these companies dont use something ironic like "stones" to measure bike wieghts.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

You do realize that everyone but the USA is using metric system. Whoops I think the US military uses metric.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

fahza29er said:


> You do realize that everyone but the USA is using metric system. Whoops I think the US military uses metric.


They also tell time by saying 18 hundred hours. See ,everyone using metric ends up going a little crazy.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Not being able to ride I cannot stand. I hate seeing my mountain bike in my garage not being out on the trail with my butt on it.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Been mtb-ing since 1990. #1 thing I hate is the proliferation of tree trunks as "trail enhancements". I'll be 100% honest, I know very few people that like popping over a frackin' tree. It's stupid and it seems every trail now has a log or something. People enjoy speed and flow... two things that a tree doesn't help.

I remember the "good old days" when there were trails that were wide open, great scenery. Now... seems to be less and less.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Mtn-Rider said:


> When I want to go for a ride, I hate having to drive to the trailhead, especially more than half an hour.
> 
> I simply get "trail anxiety" and can't stand sitting inside a vehicle when all I want is an enjoyable trail ride.
> 
> The only thing that's worse than that is having to drive back dirty and exhausted, that is torture.


This.

I don't want to pack the bike and gear into the car and drive half hour, 45 minutes. I want to just ride!

That's why I've been mostly road riding this season. I got back on the bike first weekend of march in 35 degree weather, and now that it's starting to hit 70, I STILL haven't been on the trail yet, but have done a few hundred miles of road.

And I just got a 'cross bike, which I LOVE, 3 weeks ago, so I've been focused on riding that for the past few weeks. My poor MTB isn't getting much love. Although I just put on a new set of pedals yesterday, so I'm eager to get on the trail to see how they do.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

The only thing that truly bothers me about mountain biking is when things that are really expensive break/fail way before they should in relation to mileage and not due to user error.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

- The initial cost. 

- The constant nagging of that wreched upgrade bug. Little fu***** won't leave me alone!

- Climbing

But it's all part of what I love to do so I take the good with the bad. The fun factor far outweighs the negatives though!


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

Climbing step hills on a single track and rocks come shooting out the rear wheel causing a nut buster


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I really don't like the day after a really bad crash. I really like telling the tale.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

Justinm860 said:


> Climbing step hills on a single track and rocks come shooting out the rear wheel causing a nut buster


Wow...that sounds terrible! lol

Thankfully I have never had that happen to me.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

i hate not having a mountain bike.... I JUST WANT TO RIDE!!! its driving me crazy! it so nice outside and i have cabin fever so bad that only mountain biking can cure. its terrible.


----------



## brynotherhino (Apr 5, 2013)

The wind! And not because it makes riding more difficult (I like to think of it as hill replacement), I just seem to be allergic to pretty much everything that grows and blows around here and I end up with dang sinus infection every other time I go ride haha.


----------



## Caddo (Apr 29, 2013)

Not being able to walk out my door and have trails to ride. I have to travel some to get to any thing not paved!


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Going to post another thing on here that I discovered really grinds my gears.

Not sure if this happens a lot to others, but I hate when people leave debris on a trail. Like kids making rock forts or leaving a hiking stick across a trail. I wrecked 3 times last ride (which due to weather hooplah, work hooplah, school hooplah, and life in general was my first tide in a whole month) hitting or swerving to avoid an obstacle that someone left on the singe track. 

I usually am purely zen when riding alone but wrecking into a tiny 6 inch tall wall of stones placed across the bike path had me screaming F-bombs with each stone I picked up and chunked back into the woods. 

Not saying I hate the people who leave these things, as I am sure wrecking bikers was most likely not their intent, I just hate that it keeps happening. Lots of kiddos hike my local bike trails so I am sure that they just don't know any better.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Fat middle aged men in Lycra on $10K+ Bikes with zero skills and who usually run out of steam half way up a climb and block the trail; brake constantly during the descent and refuse to let you past. Then give up 3 months later.


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

I hate cleaning my bike after a really muddy ride. I do enjoy muddy rides though.

I hate that I can't afford the superbikes that I drool over on mtbr. I love the fact that my workhorse of a bike still gives me 98% of the fun the 5.000$ superbikes would.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

justwan naride said:


> I hate cleaning my bike after a really muddy ride. I do enjoy muddy rides though.
> 
> I hate that I can't afford the superbikes that I drool over on mtbr. I love the fact that my workhorse of a bike still gives me 98% of the fun the 5.000$ superbikes would.


I enjoy cleaning my bike, relaxes me and gives me a chance to go over the bike and look for any signs of wear or cracks and stuff. I too love muddy rides but hate the damage it can cause to my drive system.

Dosen't matter the ot of your bike just that you have a bike and are having fun, my kids are all grown up and moved out so I have some extra cash now so I dumped a fairly large chunk of coinage on my bike over the winter. Did I have too? Nope not at all, but as some point want takes over from need LOL.

Look at used bikes as well, we got my GF a used Trek for 500 bucks, it was a 3500 bike new. Changed a few things and she is having a blast on it. Alot of racers get a new bike every year so there are plenty of deals to be had just keep your eye's open.


----------



## IWreckALot (Jun 8, 2011)

brynotherhino said:


> The wind! And not because it makes riding more difficult (I like to think of it as hill replacement), I just seem to be allergic to pretty much everything that grows and blows around here and I end up with dang sinus infection every other time I go ride haha.


This times 1,000. This year has been terrible in Texas at least. We've gone from freezing to 80 degrees back to freezing about 4 times in the last month. Got my first sinus infection a week ago. Still fighting to get a good ride in.

My only other real complaint is having to share the trails with hikers and whatnot. It's not that I don't want to share the trail, I just find it oddly dangerous to be flying around blind corners and coming up on hikers. I would almost rather trail stewards collaborate so some trails are open only to hikers some days and bikers other days. Alternate days that runners can use the trail and bikers can use it.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Getting erections all the time riding in spandex..


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Tone's said:


> Getting erections all the time riding in spandex..


Why's that a problem? Chicks dig it!

I am curious as to what is causing the boners out on the trail though, not much to see except rocks and an occasional deer in the backcountry where I'm from.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why's that a problem? Chicks dig it!
> 
> I am curious as to what is causing the boners out on the trail though, not much to see except rocks and an occasional deer in the backcountry where I'm from.


We have some pretty attractive wombats and kangaroos over here, can you blame me


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why's that a problem? Chicks dig it!
> 
> *I am curious as to what is causing the boners out on the trail though*, not much to see except rocks and *an occasional deer in the backcountry where I'm from*.


Do your trails have this sign ?.....his do.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

having to drive to the trail 
mud
getting holes in my knees
people who care about other peoples wheel size.


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

My job is the worst part of mountain biking. 

sick days? I work when Im sick, what i need is trail days. Keep your uniform service and give me a LBS allowance. Health insurance should cover the health of my bike. Keep your company car and give me a shuttle service 

I love my job. My bike does not.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I get tired of other riders who feel like the rules don't apply to them.

Riding closed trails, riding the wrong way on directional trails, not yielding to uphill riders, riding with your dog off leash, littering on the trail. I could go on.


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

Riders on a downhill that dont yield to the riders going uphill. They think they own it, even after I have yield to them when they where going up. 
Flat tires and broken spokes.
And yes, the feeling of the ride being over.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

The weather. I'm not asking for much, pretty much anything from 40 degrees to 85 degrees is fine. But in the past week, it's been below 32 degrees and above 90 degrees. Where's my spring temperatures?


----------



## prerunner1982 (May 14, 2013)

The lack of time to ride and long hill climbs.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I hate gram-counting, heart rate monitors, tech-weenies, Strava, fancy 'kits', dumbing down of trails...all the roadie mentality BS that's crept into mtb over the past few decades. Also, bike porn and people that put more emphasis on buying parts than on riding and trails. Sad to say, but it seems like that's the core demographic in a lot of places these days, particularly the internet. Great thing is, out in the real world, some kid attempting to 360 off a jump on a POS $40 bmx bike is still 1000000 times cooler than shaving another 22.7 grams off your super-clean, perfectly operating, hi-def photographed, $8000 thermoplastic road bike gone wrong. And always will be.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> I get tired of other riders who feel like the rules don't apply to them.
> 
> Riding closed trails, riding the wrong way on directional trails, not yielding to uphill riders, riding with your dog off leash, littering on the trail. I could go on.


There are rules?

Can't say I've ever seen a rule book, not that I'd take any notice anyway.


----------



## 1moremile (May 10, 2013)

I hate going for broke on new technology only to have it let me down. Keep it simple and keep having fun!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Tone's said:


> Getting erections all the time riding in spandex..


Post of the year


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to say I hate closed trails by close minded hiking groups whio think they are the only ones with the right to enjoy the area their way.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Trail Nazis.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate the looks people give you the (what are you doing on this trail) look. Especially when there are no signs saying no mountain biking.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> I hate gram-counting, heart rate monitors, tech-weenies, Strava, fancy 'kits', dumbing down of trails...all the roadie mentality BS that's crept into mtb over the past few decades. Also, bike porn and people that put more emphasis on buying parts than on riding and trails. Sad to say, but it seems like that's the core demographic in a lot of places these days, particularly the internet. Great thing is, out in the real world, some kid attempting to 360 off a jump on a POS $40 bmx bike is still 1000000 times cooler than shaving another 22.7 grams off your super-clean, perfectly operating, hi-def photographed, $8000 thermoplastic road bike gone wrong. And always will be.


There is nothing wrong with a clean bike, I ride mine get it dirty, wash, rinse, polish and repeat. Cleanbike just means I care and take pride in my ride. Do I have bike bling? Hell yeah I rode stock for years while my kids were small, now I can aford to bling it up I will. Of course all parts are bought as usable not just for show and by bling I just mean a certain colour. Is mine worth 8k hell no, but its mine totaly customized and works like a charm.

I kinda feel bad now, I put it away all covered in mud, I bet if I take it out today it will OTB me just for spite.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> I hate gram-counting, heart rate monitors, tech-weenies, Strava, fancy 'kits', dumbing down of trails...all the roadie mentality BS that's crept into mtb over the past few decades. Also, bike porn and people that put more emphasis on buying parts than on riding and trails. Sad to say, but it seems like that's the core demographic in a lot of places these days, particularly the internet. Great thing is, out in the real world, some kid attempting to 360 off a jump on a POS $40 bmx bike is still 1000000 times cooler than shaving another 22.7 grams off your super-clean, perfectly operating, hi-def photographed, $8000 thermoplastic road bike gone wrong. And always will be.


This thread is about opinions so I wont knock it.... but you sound ancient. 
Nothing wrong with wanting a lighter bike , cleanliness , a healthier body , and merging tech with outdoor hobbies (within reason , which those things are)
The attitude that folks carry may be more prevalent in certain groups but its always the ATTITUDE not the devices or what they like in the hobby.

For the record BMX kid doing 360s will always be 10239480234974 cooler than spent a fortune to show off guy. Those guys are always inferior =-)

Also one thing that sucks about ALL of cycling...the F'Ugly helmets. There simply isnt a non full face helmet in existence that looks good on someones head.


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> i hate gram-counting, heart rate monitors, tech-weenies, strava, fancy 'kits', dumbing down of trails...all the roadie mentality bs that's crept into mtb over the past few decades. Also, bike porn and people that put more emphasis on buying parts than on riding and trails. Sad to say, but it seems like that's the core demographic in a lot of places these days, particularly the internet. Great thing is, out in the real world, some kid attempting to 360 off a jump on a pos $40 bmx bike is still 1000000 times cooler than shaving another 22.7 grams off your super-clean, perfectly operating, hi-def photographed, $8000 thermoplastic road bike gone wrong. And always will be.


yes


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

doctadocta said:


> Going to post another thing on here that I discovered really grinds my gears.
> 
> Not sure if this happens a lot to others, but I hate when people leave debris on a trail. Like kids making rock forts or leaving a hiking stick across a trail. I wrecked 3 times last ride (which due to weather hooplah, work hooplah, school hooplah, and life in general was my first tide in a whole month) hitting or swerving to avoid an obstacle that someone left on the singe track.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that. One time some kids hiking built a "bridge" out of logs over an awesome stream crossing on one of my favorite trails. I would've crashed hard if I hadn't seen it and stopped.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

i "hate" goat heads and people who break glass on bike trails.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

manmythlegend said:


> This thread is about opinions so I wont knock it.... but you sound ancient.
> Nothing wrong with wanting a lighter bike , cleanliness , a healthier body , and merging tech with outdoor hobbies (within reason , which those things are)
> The attitude that folks carry may be more prevalent in certain groups but its always the ATTITUDE not the devices or what they like in the hobby.
> 
> ...


As long as the rider spends more time doing trailwork than uploading 'ride data' from his Dorkomatic3000, detailing his bike like it's a show car, creating spreadsheets with weights of individual component broken out, hunting down the perfect loud jersey to matche the stitching on his grape-smugglers or comparison shopping energy gels, then and only then does he get cut a little slack.

Anybody who has an internet post count numbering the 4 digits is also suspect as hell.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Bike snobs


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> As long as the rider spends more time doing trailwork than uploading 'ride data' from his Dorkomatic3000, detailing his bike like it's a show car, creating spreadsheets with weights of individual component broken out, hunting down the perfect loud jersey to matche the stitching on his grape-smugglers or comparison shopping energy gels, then and only then does he get cut a little slack.
> 
> Anybody who has an internet post count numbering the 4 digits is also suspect as hell.
> 
> :thumbsup:


lol wont disagree even though Im guilty of much of the above =-)


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

I hate living across the street from an IMBA epic trail system. It takes me like two whole minutes to ride to the trail...and Gooseberry Mesa being so close sucks balls, I wear out rear tires on the slickrock riding up there and on Little Creek so much.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

rattlesnakes in the middle of the trail.


----------



## boomy169 (Apr 23, 2013)

mbco1975 said:


> Trail Nazis.


can you explian?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

rydbyk said:


> Get a road bike and ride from your door step.


I ride MTB from my doorstep, and lots of others can too.

I'm not really into wrenching my bikes, so maintenance feels a bit like a chore.


----------



## _Stokes (May 16, 2013)

I hate that not enough of my friends do it. As a beginner I really don't feel comfortable going up in the mountains by myself and usually have to wait 2-3 weeks at a time before I can find someone to ride with me.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

spider webs


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

I hate unidentified creaks, a shitton of maintenance tools, expensive bike service and lack of riding buddies.  I'm always riding alone... it gets depressing after a while.


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

millfox said:


> i hate unidentified creaks, a shitton of maintenance tools, expensive bike service and lack of riding buddies.  i'm always riding alone... It gets depressing after a while.


x2


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Ticks!!!! I've been on rides where I have pulled at least 20 ticks off my legs. The constant habit of looking down ever few minutes to stop riding and pull them off. It's going to give me a complex...lol I'm going to take the advice mentioned in here and trim my leg hair now though.

Also I can't stand the first 5-10 minutes of my rides. My breathing is all over the place and my body feels strange. Then I warm up and it's all smiles.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

As a trail builder/maintainer....I hate people who yearn for new trails, yet have no desire to help create them. I hate people who don't volunteer any of their
time to maintain the trails they ride on. If you fit in this category....you suck. 


I feel better....continue.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

Justinm860 said:


> I hate the looks people give you the (what are you doing on this trail) look. Especially when there are no signs saying no mountain biking.


Heard this many times. "Oh I didn't know they allowed bikes on these trails..."

You mean you haven't seen any of these signs at every fork in the trail in the entire park?


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

dgw2jr said:


> Heard this many times. "Oh I didn't know they allowed bikes on these trails..."
> 
> You mean you haven't seen any of these signs at every fork in the trail in the entire park?
> 
> View attachment 799801


Nice we have something like that but we do have these where we're not allowed

I hear that all the time


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

SHADY LBS...got tune up a month ago and seriously don't think they did anything to it. Never walking in that place again.


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

boomy169 said:


> can you explian?


Urban Dictionary: Trail Nazi


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Having to stop to go to work....

sent by carrier pigeon


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

hankscorpio said:


> spider webs


Heck ya!!! Especially on night ride..you KNOW there is some big a$$ spider hooked to the end of that thing waiting to bite you in the face!! Arrrrrrgh


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

SimpleJon said:


> Fat middle aged men in Lycra on $10K+ Bikes with zero skills and who usually run out of steam half way up a climb and block the trail; brake constantly during the descent and refuse to let you past. Then give up 3 months later.


These guys supply heavily discounted barely used bikes into the aftermarket


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I hate getting tired, did two days back to back and I wanted to try a third today but my legs are just out of gas. To early in the season for me to do three days in a row, perhaps in a few more weeks.

I also hate people who fix their bike in the middle of the damn trail.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't hate anything, but I strongly dislike when people are stopped taking a rest break or something on the side of the trail, then start back up literally 2 seconds after I pass them.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Late to the party and im not reading all the replies thus far so I don't know if someone has posted a similar rant. 

What I hate is more towards the bike industry as a whole than any one thing. 

I hate that it's $200 more for each level of spec upgrades for a bike. I start to finalize a decision on a bike and then the sales guy says "well for $200 more you can get..." 

At first, I started with a budget of 1k-1.2k for my next bike, but now after I've ridden a ton of bikes, I'm up to the 1999 specialized carve pro and am waffling on going on up to the stumpjumper comp for $200 more. 

GAHHH!

$200 more!!!!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

i don't hate anything, but i strongly dislike when someone or some people are stopped on the side of the trail for a rest or whatever, then they get back on literally 2 seconds after i pass them.


----------



## madaxc (Aug 6, 2011)

doctadocta said:


> I'll go first. I "hate" that even with trails only 20-30 min from my house, it is still almost a half day endeavor to go biking with packing, driving, showering afterwards, etc etc. Well I don't really mind it, but I hate that it's really hard for a full time student and full time worker to find time to get out there on the trails, especially when I am pretty much always itching for another ride.


My problem too... Wouldn't it be nice to have trails out of your backyard? When I was looking at houses last year I was excited when one had ATV trails running right behind the property. Too bad the place was a hole.


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 11, 2006)

SimpleJon said:


> Fat middle aged men in Lycra on $10K+ Bikes with zero skills and who usually run out of steam half way up a climb and block the trail; brake constantly during the descent and refuse to let you past. Then give up 3 months later.


I hate young judgemental kids that are jealous that I make good money and buy and ride whatever the heck I like. If I get time out of my 60 hour work week to get out on the trail and try to get back into shape, instead of being a jerk, maybe you should wave and say hi and get back to your dreams of being racer boy after you safely pass.

Seriously, get over yourself. Ride what you like. Treat people well. Leave the trail better then you found it.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

> Fat middle aged men in Lycra on $10K+ Bikes with zero skills and who usually run out of steam half way up a climb and block the trail; brake constantly during the descent and refuse to let you past. Then give up 3 months later.


I'm unclear about this. Is it all fat middle aged men in Lycra? Or just those on $10k bikes? Or just those on $10k bikes with zero skill? Or just those on $10K bikes with zero skill AND who run out of steam? Does it matter if they don't block the trail? Or if they don't give up 3 months later? What about if they are wearing baggies, have cheep bikes, but zero skills and block the trails? Per the poster, that may be ok.

For me, I'm not fond of fat men of any age in lycra. That's why there are baggies.

Nor am I fond of riders who block the trails. Especially if they have previously complained that others have blocked the trails.

I really hate quitters. If the mountain is too tough, find a smaller mountain and practice.

I think it is wasteful to buy equipment beyond one's needs and skills. However, I have no real problem with someone who can afford the best equipment buying it. But, it really bothers me when such a person then gives up without even trying to develop skills.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I'm unclear about this. Is it all fat middle aged men in Lycra? Or just those on $10k bikes? Or just those on $10k bikes with zero skill? Or just those on $10K bikes with zero skill AND who run out of steam? Does it matter if they don't block the trail? Or if they don't give up 3 months later? What about if they are wearing baggies, have cheep bikes, but zero skills and block the trails? Per the poster, that may be ok.
> 
> For me, I'm not fond of fat men of any age in lycra. That's why there are baggies.
> 
> ...


I sense juuuuuuuust a little narcissism in this post. I bet you're kind of a big deal.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

STT GUY said:


> I sense juuuuuuuust a little narcissism in this post. I bet you're kind of a big deal.


No narcissism, and I'm not any sort of a big deal. I'm just a bit bugged by the way the post to which I responded was framed. Perhaps I'm just hyper-critical.

Also, I hate when people chose -- and it is a choice -- not to develop skills AND as a result interfere with others. If someone does not seek to improve, I do not really care. It is only when they interfere with others that I'm bugged. I have no problem with someone with little or no skill being on a trail and slowing other riders down if they are practicing and trying to improve and build skills.

I can't say I hate when people try to substitute equipment for skills. If equipment can substitute for skill and someone wants to spend the money to buy the equipment, I can tolerate that. But, I'd much rather see them follow up by building the skill.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Seems like *judgemental people* is winning ... You can add me to that category, as well.

MTB'ing is all good, but some of the people bring it down a few notches via attitude.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree with attitude, especially bringing the snobby road bike mentality to the trails. Everything is theirs and everyone should just yield to them. 

I have had many bad experiences with road bikers on the road being asshats..

I also hate people that wear skinny jeans while trail riding but that's more because i hate skinny jeans in general.


----------



## asphalt_jesus (Aug 13, 2010)

NJTransplant said:


> I agree with attitude, especially bringing the snobby road bike mentality to the trails. Everything is theirs and everyone should just yield to them.
> 
> I have had many bad experiences with road bikers on the road being asshats..
> 
> I also hate people that wear skinny jeans while trail riding but that's more because i hate skinny jeans in general.


Generally agree. Some of the XC guys can be pretty roadie-like.

It just depends who is wearing the skinny jeans!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate:
Strava-Addicts
People who modify the trail (remove techy bits)
People who listen to headphones.
Any A-hole (bikers, hikers, horse back riders)
Horse Crap, I HATE HORSE CRAP.
Litterers


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> No narcissism, and I'm not any sort of a big deal. I'm just a bit bugged by the way the post to which I responded was framed. Perhaps I'm just hyper-critical.
> 
> Also, I hate when people chose -- and it is a choice -- not to develop skills AND as a result interfere with others. If someone does not seek to improve, I do not really care. It is only when they interfere with others that I'm bugged. I have no problem with someone with little or no skill being on a trail and slowing other riders down if they are practicing and trying to improve and build skills.
> 
> I can't say I hate when people try to substitute equipment for skills. If equipment can substitute for skill and someone wants to spend the money to buy the equipment, I can tolerate that. But, I'd much rather see them follow up by building the skill.


Damn, I had no idea riding was so complicated and stressful for so many folks.


----------



## dgw2jr (Aug 17, 2011)

STT GUY said:


> Damn, I had no idea riding was so complicated and stressful for so many folks.


Riding is as stressful as you make it. Some people need to relax.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Turn 3 on "Deadwood". I absolutlely hate it. Everything else is fine.
I'm going to fix turn 3 on Deadwood on Saturday. Then mountain biking will be perfect.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I strongly dislike how my 31yr.old body can't keep up with my 17yr.old mind and 12yr.old child inside


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

shwinn8 said:


> I strongly dislike how my 31yr.old body can't keep up with my 17yr.old mind and 12yr.old child inside


+1 on that!

Found something tonight I hate, how fast a water bottle goes nasty when u forget to clean it out and how much it sucks to get completely clean again.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

STT GUY said:


> Damn, I had no idea riding was so complicated and stressful for so many folks.


LMAO.

In all seriousness though this thread is an eye opener to how many stalkers there are on our trails.

It seems like some of you have an unhealthy obsession with what complete strangers are wearing, how they spend their hard earned cash, what their BMI is, how skillful they are and if they are recording their trip electronically (not sure how you even know that one. Do you have a device that searches for gps signals in your immediate area?).

I normally keep my spandex just for the road, but as it upsets so many people I think I might trade in my baggies for spandex on the trail as well :ciappa:

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

dgw2jr said:


> Riding is as stressful as you make it. Some people need to relax.


:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerDad (May 23, 2013)

I haven't started riding yet but....I hate how much a good MTB can cost! And I hate that a Wallmart bike can be $300! Im not saying there isn't good tech. in these bikes but, Its hard for me to spend $3000 on a bike that might hold up to the style of riding im into.


----------



## SycoCell121 (Oct 7, 2008)

Pedaling.. For the $3,000 I spent on my bike, it should pedal for me!


----------



## mrbike123 (May 2, 2013)

eatdrinkride said:


> Great reference you found for your data, lol. Guess you've never been to Phoenix. We have overnight low temps that rival 95 degrees F. in the heart of the city.
> 
> Anyway, nothing really comes to mind that I 'hate'. Guess I hate the way the mainstream populace truly thinks mtb'ing is more detrimental to the land than activities like horse back riding.


Australia is still hotter hahahahhaha I don't know sorry


----------



## Minuhmize (May 27, 2013)

SycoCell121 said:


> Pedaling.. For the $3,000 I spent on my bike, it should pedal for me!


Hehe, it's called a dirtbike. 

I hate not having anyone to ride with, it's usually not a problem though.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I hate people who ride with earphones in, and are completely oblivious that they could be holding someone up behind them. This goes for joggers also.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

I hate that sometimes I let fear really ruin a ride


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Trails are over an hour away and gas is expensive.

Weather destroying trails. The "Rails to Trails" near my house is a disaster thanks to last year's drought and all the rain we are getting now. It makes me feel sick seeing large cracks and even a sink hole in the middle of the trail making it unsafe to ride.


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Injuring myself I don't really mind, injuring myself in such a way that I can't ride for weeks on end is what I hate (**** my shoulder!).


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

Bethany1 said:


> gas is expensive


I wouldn't worry if I was you, we're paying over $10 a gallon at the moment.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

Hogdog said:


> I wouldn't worry if I was you, we're paying over $10 a gallon at the moment.


That does worry me as we might end up for paying 10 bucks a gallon too!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

frdfandc said:


> The thing I hate about mtb riding is climbs. Horrible climber but getting better.
> 
> Sent from my Secret Bunker using Smoke Signals 2


this. that and it is expensive! ...for that reason I have a $400 diamondback for a bike, which i thought it was nice when I got it, then i got on here...


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

gregers05 said:


> this. that and it is expensive! ...for that reason I have a $400 diamondback for a bike, which i thought it was nice when I got it, then i got on here...


It doesn't matter the cost of the bike, all that matters is you're out having fun on it.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

fahza29er said:


> It doesn't matter the cost of the bike, all that matters is you're out having fun on it.


That's for sure.

Regardless of what anyone says the weight of a bike makes very little difference when climbing, except at the top levels of racing. And while your DB may not be tough enough for jumps, you can have plenty of fun and thrills without jumps.


----------



## gregers05 (Jan 30, 2013)

fahza29er said:


> It doesn't matter the cost of the bike, all that matters is you're out having fun on it.





Bruce in SoCal said:


> That's for sure.
> 
> Regardless of what anyone says the weight of a bike makes very little difference when climbing, except at the top levels of racing. And while your DB may not be tough enough for jumps, you can have plenty of fun and thrills without jumps.


this is true. i got the bike to have fun and not do anything crazy in it. it needs a new front fork pretty bad though, its like a pogo stick. my next bike will be an upgrade now that I am getting into it more.


----------



## outxider (Mar 25, 2010)

Horse crap! And those really hot days. I changed my riding schedule to 4pm or later to beat the heat. Other than that, i've had nothing but fun and find myself improving on climbing and descending with weekly practice.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate all the reasons posters are giving........
It is supposed to be fun, regardless of the mundane aspects
of life.
I love riding period............


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

gregers05 said:


> this is true. i got the bike to have fun and not do anything crazy in it. it needs a new front fork pretty bad though, its like a pogo stick. my next bike will be an upgrade now that I am getting into it more.


My first MTB was 350.00 dollar POS Fully rigid, I beat the hell out of it for a summer, once I got better than the bike I was riding I bought a new one. That was 22 years ago and still have fun every single time I go out, even when I screw up and eat dirt, still have an very sore shin muscle from last weeks fumble in the woods. Once you catch the bug it's hard to stop and the bike collection will grow, I have 4 now, 2 29ers, my old 1992 Cannonale Deltav 1000 I just restored and my Neon Bow trials bike, I ride them all too. I sold two bikes, one last month and one 2 years ago. Had to make some room LOL I was thinking of tracking down the one I sold 2 years ago and get it back.


----------



## Mickey378 (Mar 26, 2010)

Unleashed dogs on the trail. Had a black lab charge head on at me growling. Owner's reply was...he's friendly.
Litter on the trails.
People acting like their way is the only way. I'm having fun, that's all that matters


----------



## SirKingPenguin (Jun 4, 2013)

Having to clean the bike after a ride but I guess if its a good ride then its worth it.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread has been brought to you by our main sponsor:


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

I hate getting hurt. Falls and crashes are part of the sport. Getting injured from falls or crashes and not being able to bike on a beautiful day because of it just flat out sucks.


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

breaking parts on my bike at times when I am broke and have no money to replace them


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

1) Not having enough time to ride as much as I want, and 2) my 40 year old body refuses live up to the expectations of my 25 year old mentality.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hates-Gearing up and final bike check. Snooty riders. Some folks are out and out great and welcoming, and others, well............ Wish I didn't have to drive to get to the better trails, summer heat which makes me ride late at night, or very early in the a.m.


----------



## nicol417 (Jun 6, 2013)

I love this, its tracks are very awesome and interesting. I wish I can take participation in such races.


----------



## MattNorv (Jun 1, 2013)

I hate how much I love it?

If I had to choose to hate something... I hate how much I spend whenever I go into the LBS. 

Went in to buy a new tire, came out with a pair of shorts, truing stand, two co2 canisters and a spare tube. The last two I needed along with the tire since I had tore a sidewall and used the tube and co2 I had with me. My tire isn't really true, and it costs $20-30 to fix at the shop and a weeks time. I don't have time for that. My one and only pair of shorts are old and full of holes. Damn, justifying my expenses to strangers.


----------



## Irish Lad (Sep 13, 2012)

I have been blessed to live in Southern Utah and to be raising our 12 year old grandson( I'm 56), but it is a little challenging when I hear "come on grandpa try and keep up!!!!" and I can't make him eat his words.


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

days like this, havent gone out in at least a week now cause of this. on the bright side, this week seems like its going to be great for riding


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Too much hate. Abandon thread.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I hate that mountain biking is pretty much my only active hobby (after a couple of injuries stopped me from doing my others), and between my work / travel schedule, I don't get to ride nearly enough to maintain any sort of fitness. My singlespeed reminds me when I've been away too long.


----------



## Kryptoroxx (Apr 11, 2013)

OneBadWagon said:


> I hate that mountain biking is pretty much my only active hobby (after a couple of injuries stopped me from doing my others), and between my work / travel schedule, I don't get to ride nearly enough to maintain any sort of fitness. My singlespeed reminds me when I've been away too long.


Well there are things to be said for having just a few hobbies Lol. I have too many and I don't have time for all of them.

delivered by carrier pigeon and presented by telegraph


----------



## speedneeder (Mar 26, 2013)

manmythlegend said:


> Also one thing that sucks about ALL of cycling...the F'Ugly helmets. There simply isnt a non full face helmet in existence that looks good on someones head.


I think my 661 recon helmet looks cool!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Kryptoroxx said:


> Well there are things to be said for having just a few hobbies Lol. I have too many and I don't have time for all of them.
> 
> delivered by carrier pigeon and presented by telegraph


Notice that I said active hobby. I have plenty of places to burn my money, but not enough places to burn calories. LOL


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Bumpy trails
Hills that go up
Dangerous plants.


----------



## Djrob901 (Oct 15, 2012)

Snakes!!!


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

all those climbs... wish everything was just downhill..


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Sitting here 3 weeks after my crash, I'm not so big on downhill any more. How about nice rolling hills ... Some gentle uphill and some gentle downhill, then some more of each?


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

That the climb is always so long, and the downhill over so quickly.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Dog sh!t on the trail, on my bike, on my body


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

I really hate parking after long ride, cleaning up wounds,atlast i will turn into lazyyyyyyy


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Falling off the bike and superman diving down a hill...survived with a few cuts and a bash to the knee cap. Gonna start wearing pads so I guess I hate wearing pads


----------



## Terukio (Jun 12, 2013)

The thing I hate is that being so busy with 3 jobs and a full time college student I maybe get out on the trail once a week. Also being so new into the sport, I only know of 1 good trail to ride on. If anyone lives in central Connecticut and knows of good trails besides West Hartford Reservoir let me know as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Agreed Alberto !! Serious injuries is the 1 thing I don't like, and as we all know accidents happen. I took a good fall a few weeks ago and damaged my right wrists ligaments/tendons. Long recovery. It's APITA !!


----------



## CrashDummy31 (May 8, 2013)

Getting lost on the drive to the trail. And serious injuries


----------

